# 394 miles in 25hrs



## derrick (9 Apr 2018)

A mate of mine has just done this, i don't mind doing a good few miles, but this is amazing.
https://www.strava.com/activities/1499317186


----------



## DCLane (9 Apr 2018)

More direct than mine done in reverse last year on the LEL route ( https://www.strava.com/activities/1082409933 ) but a decent pace.


----------

